# Beretta 390 mag extenion



## cajunsnowchaser (May 6, 2014)

Does any one make a mag extention for the beretta 390. I just bought me one and want to find a extention for it for our snow season down in louisiana. Also who makes the best front sling attachment for this gun. Any info would be most welcomed.


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

I have a Beretta Xtreme and I have a briley mag extention.


----------



## Bert3 (Feb 19, 2013)

You cant put a magazine extention on a Beretta 390 because of the way the gas system works on the gun, it really suck believe me i have a Beretta 390. You can put an ext on the Extrema, Extrema 2, and A400...but i dont think you can put one on an A300 because i think the gas system is similar to the 390


----------



## Squaw Creek (Oct 2, 2014)

Give Sure Cycle a call. They are really helpful and easy to deal with.


----------

